# gastrointestinal coding



## adamzach (Mar 7, 2013)

what diagnosis would you use for globus sensation


----------



## bridgettemartin (Mar 8, 2013)

ICD-9 directs you to use 306.4 for globus.  We queried our provider, as we were reluctant to use a code from the Mental/behavioral category as a primary dx for an EGD.  After much discussion we felt the patient was better served by using 784.99 - feeling of foreign body in throat.  We educated our providers to use that terminology, and try to avoid using the word "globus", unless they felt globus was more appropriate.


----------

